# Repair for sagging 9' header



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm considering repair options for a sagging header overtop a triple panel french door. RO looks to be 9'4" w/ 2x4 walls. There is a 2nd floor above with obvious cracks which have radiated on either side of the window onz the second floor and stress cracks above the first floor header. The wall finish is a 'fancy' faux finish....so any repairs to the finish will stand out. A new door system will be installed.

option 1: was to get three individual panels w/ a post between them to act as a stabilizing force for the header. Downside is future vertical movement may cause bowing on the post (possibly a 2x4-but would look out of place). 

option 2: open the exterior wall (siding), remove sheathing, do a little jacking and install a steel stiffening plate-9'7" x 16" x 3x16", timberlocked to the existing header and the joists above. 

The house is being spruced up for placing it on the market in the spring. I didn't place a string on the ceiling of the room w/ the weak header, but anticipate an inch or so of movement, possibly enough to get issues w/a new door install, so I'm trying to anticipate issues. 

thoughts??


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

How much head room do you have to work with over the door? What style is the faux finish(or is it a decorative paint job)?

I wouldn't let the owner's future sales plans determine how I correct a structural issue, that's what engineers are for.:laughing: If you touch it and it drops, it's on you, regardless of who owns the house.

Sounds like you need to install the proper header.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

this sounds like something that could be solved with engineered lumber. Either way, lumber or steel, you will end up removing the header and that will damage the interior sheetrock and finish, as will jacking things back up into place. 

They can always call the painter back or repaint.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Have to take that header out and replace. Sounds like the opening was made bigger and the wrong size header was used. Investigate further and see what is the load bearing on that header. If you cannot figure out the load, consult with an engineer. I had a HO a while back with the same issue. Here is a few images of the header and the floor above.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

greg24k said:


> Have to take that header out and replace. Sounds like the opening was made bigger and the wrong size header was used. Investigate further and see what is the load bearing on that header. If you cannot figure out the load, consult with an engineer. I had a HO a while back with the same issue. Here is a few images of the header and the floor above.


Were you able to get it too level? Thats pretty saggy.


----------

